# Newbie Member thread



## calamicake (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi guys I'm new here. I've been an on and off lifter since I was 16 and I'm 25 now. Reasons for ever being out of the gym have been due to injuries due to Rugby.

I'm now loving in the states with my wife and am fully back in the game now and ready to rock.

I'm around 6 ft 170 lbs at 10% body fat and would appreciate people's input on first timer stacks and what goals you would aim for at my stats! Thanks in advance for any advice/input


----------



## Thornton (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome to thte forum


----------



## sneedham (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome bro......


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## StanG (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## calamicake (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome brothers in iron!


----------



## duper (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Jaydee37 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey welcome


----------



## Jaydee37 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey


----------



## blergs. (Mar 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

